# Post Your Olight S2 Photos.



## weklund (Apr 20, 2016)

*Just pre ordered one of the new Olight S2-CU 18650 ... Limited Edition

This one will be getting the Egg Salad Patina Treatment.

I will post photos before and after patina process once in hand.

Great looking light.
*






*My S1-CU ... Egg Salad Patina.*


----------



## UnderPar (Apr 20, 2016)

Wow! Thats a keeper....


----------



## ven (Apr 20, 2016)

Very cool, you have an awesome collection going weklund, lots of variety and very nicely modded(or patina in this case).


----------



## magellan (Apr 22, 2016)

Ha-ha, never heard of that treatment before. How about the kumquat soufflé treatment? Might have possibilities. 

And beautiful light too BTW.


----------



## weklund (Apr 22, 2016)

magellan said:


> Ha-ha, never heard of that treatment before. How about the kumquat soufflé treatment? Might have possibilities.
> 
> And beautiful light too BTW.



Yea ... I think I will try a pizza patina next or maybe tuna salad. Nothing ventured ... 

Egg process is easy. I will try a 48 hour patina on the incoming S2 CU RAW.

I like the end result very much and it has held up very well after use.


----------



## magellan (Apr 23, 2016)

LOL

I'm amazed that what with all the different applied sciences and areas of engineering that can be involved with making a flashlight (metallurgy, electronics, optics, etc.) that food technology could be one of them.


----------



## weklund (Apr 28, 2016)

​Olight S2 CU arrived today ... very nice.

I won the tint lottery ... very near neutral white with beautiful beam profile.

Ready for the Egg Patina Process.

Just took 3 boiled eggs hot off the stove and chopped them fine.

Placed chopped egg in a small zip lock bag and added the S2-CU.

We will see new finish in about 48 hours.​


----------



## weklund (Apr 29, 2016)

... Olight S2-CU Egg Patina ...

My S2-CU after 24 hour hard boiled egg patina process.

Looks great ... I am very pleased.

Coated the body with a light coat of Rem Oil to help protect the finish.


----------



## GaryM (Apr 29, 2016)

Mine is being delivered Monday. I guess I need to boil some eggs. Did you use both whites and yokes? I'm thinking the yokes alone would work because that's where the sulphur is.


----------



## weklund (Apr 29, 2016)

GaryM said:


> Mine is being delivered Monday. I guess I need to boil some eggs. Did you use both whites and yokes? I'm thinking the yokes alone would work because that's where the sulphur is.



I used both whites and yokes. All yoke might turn out nice. Both the whites and yoke have active patina agents. Post a few photos when available. Good luck with your project and enjoy your new S2-CU ... you are going to love it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 29, 2016)

Very nice, Will. Beautiful light!

~ Chance


----------



## weklund (Apr 29, 2016)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Very nice, Will. Beautiful light!
> 
> ~ Chance



Yep ... this is one awesome light. Optic, CU, 18650, UI, Magnet @ Tail and best removable clip on the market.

I dig it ...


----------



## K.Jensen (May 3, 2016)

I just ordered my copper S2 and no doubt will "copy" you with that patina. It looks great!


----------



## weklund (May 4, 2016)

K.Jensen said:


> I just ordered my copper S2 and no doubt will "copy" you with that patina. It looks great!



Super easy process ... as follows.

Hard boil 3 eggs.

Smash or chop eggs fine.

Place eggs in small sandwich zip lock bag.

Position clean raw copper in center of bag surrounded by eggs, remove excess air and seal.

*Optional: *Every so often you can massage the bag to insure re distribution of the egg. 

Approximately 24 hours later remove copper and wash with dish soap. Dry and coat with Rem Oil.

Done.

Note: It is important to wear gloves when handling the copper after the copper is clean prior to placing in bag with egg. This will insure you do not transfer any oils from your fingers to the copper.

When my Olight S2-CU arrived from Going Gear, all I had to do was cut open the sealed bag and place the light in the egg. No special prep necessary.

Very simple procedure with stunning results ... *




*


----------



## Arcade (May 17, 2016)

Would this work on brass as well? Might give it a shot. Looks great.


----------



## torchsarecool (May 17, 2016)

Arcade said:


> Would this work on brass as well? Might give it a shot. Looks great.



Yes same process will work with brass. It's really easy



This needs a bit longer really but getting there


----------



## Offgridled (Jun 6, 2016)

Wow beautiful and really is simple. I will have to try this and will post results. Hats off!!


----------

